# Best Rat Food?



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I know a lot of people recommend ratrations etc for good rat food, but I would really love to be able to get all my pet food from the same place - I.e VetUk or Zooplus, possibly equinecaninefeline, as these sell the ferret and dog food I need also. 

Any recommendations would be greatly received


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Okay, having been so far told ratrations is the way forward, it seems it's likely I'll have to stick with that. 

So, i've been looking at the no.7 complete mix, but I'm unsure of the supplement to get. If I got the DailyRat3 powder, how would I add this to a dry food mix? But if I get Calcivet for the water, is this just as good? And does it matter that they might not get through much water in a day? Does this matter? 

Sorry for the million questions!


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Could I not use a 'good' commercial food as a base, and add dog kibble, pasta, cereal etc as well as giving them their fresh food? And buy vitamin supplements that are available on the likes of Zooplus etc?

Sorry, I know I'm bouncing back and forth here, I'm quite conflicted as to what I should feed them - I think I'd struggle to afford ordering from one site for the dog and ferrets, but another (that charges 7pound for delivery!) for the rats


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't feel forced or brainwashed into buying from one source. Make up your own mix if you wish. That's what I do. I buy a basic hamster mix from Jolleys petstore. To that I add dried pasta, cereals, millet sprays, hemp seeds, dog biscuits/kibble.
My 3 boys are a year old almost and I've never had a days illness with any of them. Their fur is in good condition, their eyes are bright. They also get most of our leftovers. They also love to gnaw on cooked chicken bones with bits of chicken still on...they won't say no to the odd KFC bone (shhh). They love a hardboiled egg with the shell on...they will get the shell off themselves.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

You can always use Beaphar rat food as a base and then you can add seeds, dog kibble and a few cheap cereals so that you know they are getting the right nutrients but with the added bits it won't be as boring


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Does it matter though that they won't have the added Calcivet/DR3? 

Thanks for your replies guys


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

SarahLily said:


> Does it matter though that they won't have the added Calcivet/DR3?
> 
> Thanks for your replies guys


If you are giving them a varied diet, then they will get everything they need from that. There is no need for supplements


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Ooh I'll be giving mine a hard boiled egg tonight


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

SarahLily said:


> Does it matter though that they won't have the added Calcivet/DR3?
> 
> Thanks for your replies guys


Not if you use Beaphar rat food as the base  All the essential vits are in that food and the bits you add will just add flavour and variety. You can give them the odd chicken bone to give them extra calcium


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Ahh so the Beaphar rat mix is probably about the best one to use as a base? 

Thanks guys, so helpful


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Are there any other base rat foods I could use that also have these vitamins etc in, Incase I can't get the Beaphar?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

SarahLily said:


> Are there any other base rat foods I could use that also have these vitamins etc in, Incase I can't get the Beaphar?


Rat Food Menu Plus isn't too bad, and you can get that at Zooplus


----------

